# Lcd Mount Location



## topcat (Mar 15, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone has mounted a LCD TV in the rear slide out? DW and I were looking into that possibility so it can be out of the way when sitting at the table.The location would be upper left corner ,side wall on the dinnette side.There seems to be somme alum. framework near the edge .Any suggestions or comments?


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

If you are mounting the LCD in the queen slide, there are a couple of pitfalls that come to mind.

First of all, the location of the cable/antenna is in the ceiling near the TV shelf. Running a coaxial cable from that location to essentially the back wall of the queen slide would be quite a feat of engineering. If you just ran a loose coax from the TV shelf to the queen slide, it would contantly be in the way. Same scenario for power for the LCD.

Secondly, even if you were able to fish both coaxial cable and a power source, both would have to have a SIGNIFICANT amount of slack to allow the closing of the queen slide. You might be able to make a disconnect somewhere near the front of the slide for both the coaxial and power cables, but that would be a little cumbersome.

Personally I don't think mounting the LCD in the queen slide is a viable project. Most of us have mounted ours like this:










It works just fine for us. We have the articulating arm mount on our LCD. This allows viewing from many angles and permits me to stow the LCD in the TV shelf area during transit.

Good luck.

Dan


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tom,

I have actually considered the same thing. Well, similar at least. My thought has been to mount it at the foot of the bed, near the side that opens into the trailer. That way the TV could be positioned well for watching from the sofa or dinette, but also pivoted around for watching from the bed. At least on our 28RS-DS that makes sense.

As Dan said, there are some issues with cabling, but I don't think they are unsurmountable. You are already plugging in a quick disconnect for the light, what's another cable or two?

To me, the structural mounting is the bigger issue. You will not have the easy option of a backing plate as you do when mounting to the kitchen cabinet. That may require some additional framing to spread the load of the TV over a larger area. Of course, Keystone has those big old bookshelves up there now, so it might not require that much work.

If you do end up going this route, be sure to post some pictures. I would love to see how you solve the problems.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I've been wondering about that too. Our's has the cabinet's in the slide and thought they could probably support the extra weight. Not sure when Keystone added them, in the 2005 model or 2006? If you work it out definately post some pictures and description of how you did it.


----------



## sandstone (Jan 11, 2007)

Gotta agree with 3Lees. Mounting it will present some challenges, not the least of which would be running the power and cable connection. The 26RS has the TV shelf aove the kitchen counter and the LCD mounts into it without a problme. I mounted my 15-inch monitor to the cabinet side of this, but the Dinette side should work just as well. With the proper mounting it will swing out so you can see it from the bed withouth problems.










This also gives you somewhere to tuck it away when not being used.

Good Luck


----------



## topcat (Mar 15, 2006)

Success! I think I got a mod I can call my own. Installing the lcd in the slideout was the easy part,posting pictures I will definetely need help







I was able to hide the wires behind the framework ,and I made a new cable outlet near the light connector by installing a splitter in the wall near the cable inlet point.Dw and I are happy with the location it frees up the TV shelf for cereal boxes!!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

topcat said:


> Success! I think I got a mod I can call my own. Installing the lcd in the slideout was the easy part,posting pictures I will definetely need help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool! This mod we HAVE to see photos! Show your connections also.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Way to go topcat!!!
I can hardly wait to see the pictures. If you have any problems getting them up, shoot me a PM and I will be glad to help you out.









Very cool!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

